# Thoughts about crossing classic shetlands with a welsh/arab cross



## amysue (Oct 12, 2021)

It's been ages since I've checked in here. Been so incredibly busy. I respect the input of the other experienced breeders here so I knew this was the place to go. 

I have an opportunity to purchase a gorgeous proven stud. He is half Welsh pony and half Egyptian Arabian. Looks like a miniature warmblood. I am thinking about using him to cover a few of my larger shetland mares. I believe the mare plays a more dominant role in determining foal size. He is incredibly refined and not big boned at all, neither are his offspring. His foals are all exceeding in the hunters. He is just shy of 15hh. Most of the mares I'm considering covering are between 44 and 46" tall. 

What are others thoughts on this? Am I crazy? (It's ok I can take it, lay it on me please). What am I forgetting/missing? I'm so excited about possible sport pony crosses that I fear I may be overlooking possible problems. Any input, advice, opinions welcome. (If I buy him, I'll definitely post pics). 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 12, 2021)

How do the mares move, long and low or more action? How does the stallion move? If you want pony hunters a cross that will get you a nice long, rhythmic stride will be important. Good to see you back, missed you!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 12, 2021)

I would cross the other way--Shetland stallion on a taller mare--but would not personally breed a 44-46 inch mare to a 15 hh stallion. I know it's been done safely, but I also know it's been done with a very heartbreaking outcome and so I would not risk it. 

Otherwise--the cross should be a good one. I've seen some beautiful horses that are the result of breeding full size mares to a Shetland stallion.


----------



## amysue (Oct 14, 2021)

This is what I was afraid of, and I would rather not risk my mares' safety. Thank you for the input.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 14, 2021)

No input, but just want to say "glad to see you here again".


----------

